# ADA's Francesco Nardelli



## George Farmer (15 Dec 2008)

http://www.acquariforum.com/cgi-bin/mag ... hPcc&tmpl=

Same guy that 'scaped the ADA tank at TGM.  I like the layout.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Dec 2008)

Great link George.  Although not my style it good to see the extent of preparation he/they use and also a useful tip on not disturbing the substrate on filling there.

AC


----------



## Joecoral (15 Dec 2008)

Wow, great looking scape, are there any pictures of it looking more mature?


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Dec 2008)

Sweet! you could see at TGM that he knew his onions and this proves it even more so.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Dec 2008)

Very nice. Looks like he spent more time doing that tank than he did ours. Is that Oliver Knott hes standing with?
Hes was Curator of some small animal collections in the UK for a while back so i could find a common ground with him.


----------



## jay (15 Dec 2008)

That 'scape is right up my street!!
The man obviously has some talent.


----------



## Garuf (15 Dec 2008)

Links not working for me. 404 error.


----------



## beeky (16 Dec 2008)

It's interesting that the article states that ideally the width of the tank should be equal or greater than it's height. IMO a good width is very underrated (   ) and makes for a much better layout.


----------



## Joecoral (16 Dec 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> It's interesting that the article states that ideally the width of the tank should be equal or greater than it's height. IMO a good width is very underrated (   ) and makes for a much better layout.



Do you speak italian then? Or is there a way to get it in english?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (16 Dec 2008)

Right click on the page, go to page info and click "Translate page into English"!


----------



## Joecoral (16 Dec 2008)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Right click on the page, go to page info and click "Translate page into English"!



What browser are you using? My Firefox won't do that  :?


----------



## JamesM (16 Dec 2008)

Google loves you.


----------



## Joecoral (16 Dec 2008)

Awesome, thanks James


----------



## beeky (17 Dec 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> beeky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I can say "I live in chippenham" fluently, but that wasn't in the text, so I used http://babelfish.yahoo.com.

Interesting to see the way others did it though, seems alot less hassle!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (30 Dec 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> paul.in.kendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me neither, I use Firefox, I'm right clicking, getting view page info but no option to translate the page into English.  

Will it work using IE 6?

Steve


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Dec 2008)

^ I don't either. Try it?


----------



## beeky (5 Jan 2009)

There are various plugins and "addons" for Firefox and I found this:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/181

I don't know if it's any good though it's got some good reviews.


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jan 2009)

beeky said:
			
		

> There are various plugins and "addons" for Firefox and I found this:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/181
> 
> I don't know if it's any good though it's got some good reviews.



It's fo older firefox's though


----------



## JamesC (5 Jan 2009)

I just use Google toolbar which translates web pages and also lots of other goodies like spell checking.

James


----------



## Vase (12 Jan 2009)

Try installing the newest version of firefox. I did the right click thing and it worked fine  

Can anyone tell me whay they used to stop the tank getting messed up when they poured the water in? It wasnt that clear from the pic.


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Jan 2009)

Looks pretty clear to me. lol

Seems from the pic that they used a poly bag that the plants came in but any piece of polythene sheet will do.  It wil leave an impression in the sand where the water hits the polythene but not wash the substrate all over the place.

I use a mist spray from the trigger gun on the end of a hose pipe.

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Jan 2009)

i'm guessing your talking about the plastic bag.

i've started doing it to. its brilliant. you can turn the water rate high and the water goes sideways in stead of down. simple, bit like genius   especialy when filling tank from empty (start slow though)


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jan 2009)

I use a plastic plate that floats.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jan 2009)

I use a plastic plate too


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Mar 2009)

Anybody got the ADA catalogue for 2007 (white cover)? Take a look at the bottom right hand picture on P.13.

Dave.


----------

